
WSGI 2.0 Round 2: requirements and call for interest - fermigier
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/web-sig/2016-January/005357.html
======
TD-Linux
What exactly is the big attraction to WSGI as opposed to a reverse proxy
setup? Certainly WSGI used to leave more HTTP logic in the web server. But now
adding support HTTP/2, Websockets, etc makes it a lot more complicated.

I guess you also avoid a context switch between the web server and your Python
app. Is this enough to destroy performance?

